# P99 Ammo



## 45auto (Jan 6, 2012)

I have just recently purchased a P99c QA. The barrel shows 9mm x 19, but being fairly new to handguns I'm kinda confused. My other calibers are .380 and .45 Auto. Simple match numbers on the box, load and shoot. All I can find is 9mm Luger. Is this the same ammo? I planned on shooting this gun tomorrow morning. 



Thanks for your help,
Mark.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, the nomeclature for the 9x19 cartridge is numerous such as: 9mm x19; 9mm; 9mm Luger; 9mm parabellum; 9mm nato; 9mm +p; 9mm+p+. Have fun at the range!


----------



## 45auto (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet thanks. My son and I can't wait. I'll post how she runs when we get back.


Mark.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Careful with that +p+ stuff. Some of it can be very high pressure, and may damage your gun.


----------



## 45auto (Jan 6, 2012)

Went to the range today. Put a 100 rounds of Federal Champion through my new Walther. It shot fine, better than I thought because of the short grip. I'm use to to my full size 1911. Normally I only buy the Federal Champion to shot at the range. I don't think I've even seen any +p+ or really anything like that. But now I'll definitly double check before I buy. As of right now all of my ammo is standard load. Thanks for the heads up.


Mark.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

from the walther manual for the p99

“Plus-P-Plus” (+P+) ammunition must not be used in WALTHER firearms."


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand that there is not a standard pressure for +P+ ammunition. Is there any firearm manufacturer that recommends its use?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

MLB said:


> I understand that there is not a standard pressure for +P+ ammunition. Is there any firearm manufacturer that recommends its use?


i dont recall who off the top of my head but i have seen a few that de not prohibit it but do warn that frequesnt use of +P+ will cause excessive or premature wear.


----------

